# Kitchen.



## WisePainter

*Image heavy thread!!! Get a faster connection!!!*

The first part of this lengthy project can be found HERE at *Contractor Talk*, I feel more comfortable posting the final set here instead.
I have the day off in order to allow a client to get a list of things she needs completed, so I am bored enough to post these.

enjoy.

*Demo phase, this is when I first arrived on the site









this is looking into the formal dining room/foyer.









180 degrees the other way, pantry is framed in.









This is the "dome" above the breakfast area...ugly beams indeed!

The drywall guy wanted to make more money so he decided to rip the beams down and do "drywall art".
As you will see, this was a bad idea...

























He sweat it for 3 weeks due to the original structure being WAAAAY out of square! He pulled it, and we never saw him again.

Cabinets are finally in after being pulled and re~done  due to GC's mistake in ordering the correct style...colors were not picked yet, and I had my work cut out for me at this point with doing the color consulting.
Not even the Interior Decorator wanted to commit to it.

















as you can see, in order to save money the HO, and GC decided to utilize pre~existing uppers and lowers...no problem right?
ha.

*
I can only post 10 pics. at a time...please be patient.*
 



*


----------



## WisePainter

*After a few samples I tweaked some colors that were approved. White uppers, and island, with dark lowers. I chose to use Wood Classics stain from SW because the client wanted a painted look with 100% grain reveal. Tinted lacquer would have been my first choice, but I wanted to experiment. I had to strip the uppers down to bare wood using Dad's Marine and Varnish stripper because the doors were going to be new on top of existing, and the breakfast bar was all new cabinetry.





























I use 2 coats of SherWood Hi~Solids Pre~cat over 2 heavy coats of brown, and 4 coats of white...I didn't wipe any of the coats after application...yeah, I know. 

At this point it was beginning to show that the GC was inexperienced in balancing different trades...we had issues with certain areas of the cabinets due to "roughing" of the substrates. Can you say "back charge"?

This was the worst thing thing that could've ever happened, I had no idea what to do, so I just did what I felt was correct. 
Mask and strip the damaged areas.

















this picture makes me feel queasy to this day...



I reapplied stain, and re~shot the lacquer. It is still wet in this picture.


















*


----------



## WisePainter

Whoops it's 8 pics per post...my bad.

* Anywho, The GC decided to have his cabinet guy install the decorative crown AFTER I completed the finish on the cabinets...



But I charged him for my masking troubles and did my job.

















as you can see, the side panel was corrected with 100% success...phew!!!

This was not good though...

















HAAAAAAAAAAAAACKERY!!!! I complained, so did the HO..GC shrugged and called it a "part of doing remodels"...

 Oh yeah, Here is the drywall art completed. He is an old union guy, who did an amazing job!









nobody likes it, everyone calls it "the sun".












 

*


----------



## WisePainter

*
Green time! The Interior Decorator chose it, I kinda like it.









hi puppy!










Dang eg~shel ceiling!!!

































believe it or not, that freehand cut in line has earned me some work for friends of the client!









due to the GC's lack of communicating skills, this bad boy was the same dark brown as all the other lowers...complete strip down, and 5 coats of white later...

As you can see there is some tape left on the tile because the HO wanted to move in badly! I left it in case we had any further issues.

*I am scheduled to go back in 2 weeks to match the trim in the kitchen to the dark brown cabinets, the cabinet doors now have frosted glass installed.
This job was done solely by me (there are a few rooms I may posts later) and I worked 65 hours a week for _*MONTHS *_(including the fall/winter holidays) to satisfy my client.
I hope you have enjoyed the pics as much as I enjoyed doing what I do.


----------



## TooledUp

Boy those pics make the thread hard to load lol. I'll be getting throttled by my ISP :thumbup:

The drywall sheeting in the dome looks like [email protected] That would have been a killer for the taper to make anything like good :blink:

The job turned out nice though :thumbsup:

The green? Nope! I would fire the decorator or send them to the optician.


----------



## WisePainter

TooledUp said:


> Boy those pics make the thread hard to load lol. I'll be getting throttled by my ISP :thumbup:


Sorry about that, I forget not everyone has T1. I _hate_ doing attachments.



TooledUp said:


> The drywall sheeting in the dome looks like [email protected] That would have been a killer for the taper to make anything like good :blink:
> 
> The job turned out nice though :thumbsup:
> 
> The green? Nope! I would fire the decorator or send them to the optician.


Poor guy had $6,000.00 worth of work chopped because the GC as it turns out was charging 2~3 times the sub asking price. He was trying to make up the money by doing unauthorized work. It bit him in the arse.

Is "gouging" ethical as a GC? I will never do that again. 
As for the green, it wouldn't be my first choice, but it goes well with the rug.


----------



## TooledUp

WisePainter said:


> Poor guy had $6,000.00 worth of work chopped because the GC as it turns out was charging 2~3 times the sub asking price. He was trying to make up the money by doing unauthorized work. It bit him in the arse.


I can feel for the guy losing some work but it's no excuse for bad workmanship. If he couldn't do it properly then he should have said so and walked away.

It looks as though it turned out not too bad in the end though. I would say 'poor taper'.

How long has that job been ongoing?


----------



## WisePainter

TooledUp said:


> I can feel for the guy losing some work but it's no excuse for bad workmanship. If he couldn't do it properly then he should have said so and walked away.
> 
> It looks as though it turned out not too bad in the end though. I would say 'poor taper'.
> 
> How long has that job been ongoing?


The other threads of this project are at CT.

I spent 5 months slaying that beast. It turns out the GC is actually a trim carpenter that built a few houses with his buddies awhile back.



This I did not know until 2 months into the job, he made it sound like he had plenty of experience with remodels. Then things started going wrong, _very_ wrong and the truth came out.
The client wants nothing more to do with him, and hired me to do a few thousand dollars worth of work without the GC.

Is that unethical?
Could care less that guy almost killed me, and just about sank my reputation.


----------



## TooledUp

WisePainter said:


> The client wants nothing more to do with him, and hired me to do a few thousand dollars worth of work without the GC.
> 
> Is that unethical?


Nope. :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat

That plasterboard/sheetrock looked like the Sky at Night.
Sure I saw Orion, Cancer and Eridanus in the screw formation there :whistling2:

Used a similar bloody bright sunglasses green when painting a cafeteria in Debenhams, Oxford Street, London.
Looked good there tho'.


----------



## JAYJAY

Way to stick with it. The end product is very nice!:notworthy:


----------



## TooledUp

mistcoat said:


> Used a similar bloody bright sunglasses green when painting a cafeteria in Debenhams, Oxford Street, London.
> Looked good there tho'.


Remind me - Is Debenhams underneath the marble Arch Hotel? If it is then it used to be Littlewoods - I was working in the Marble Arch (hanging 54" vinyl) when it was being refurbished in the 90's and used to get a good breakfast there for a quid :thumbsup:

For anyone interested, that hotel is the last place Glen Miller and his band slept in before they had the tragic plane crash.

Sry wisey, hijacking your thread here


----------



## Slingah

I'll bet you wanted to walk more than once...good job for sticking it out.


----------



## WisePainter

TooledUp said:


> Sry wisey, hijacking your thread here


aw heck I don't mind.



Slingah said:


> I'll bet you wanted to walk more than once...good job for sticking it out.


Thank you, that entire house was truly a labor of love. That project is my KC showcase house, and so far it has been worth the trouble.

:thumbup:


----------



## RCP

That turned out nice! Make sure you get some good clean after shots and a testimonial from the HO!


----------



## mistcoat

TooledUp said:


> Remind me - Is Debenhams underneath the marble Arch Hotel? *In a word,,, NO!!!*
> 
> I was working in the Marble Arch (hanging 54" vinyl) when it was being refurbished in the 90's and used to get a good breakfast there for a quid :thumbsup:
> *I worked in the Cumberland Hotel at Marble Arch in the '90's and got my best electric shock to date. (Never seen so many Rats & Roaches in one hotel). I used to get my McDonalds x2 Big Breakfast there (greedy B'stard). Worst thing to come out of America that 5hit (McD) :whistling2: sorry guys!*
> 
> For anyone interested, that hotel is the last place Glen Miller and his band slept in before they had the tragic plane crash.


----------



## MDRocket

Very intresting ceiling, nice work , and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Quaid?

hey wise, very nice job. thats a hell of project there, something to be proud of. awesome


----------



## WisePainter

MDRocket said:


> Very intresting ceiling


That's the official name for it, at least that is the first thing everyone says when they look up.


----------



## WisePainter

Quaid? said:


> hey wise, very nice job. thats a hell of project there, something to be proud of. awesome



Thank you Quaid! I actually have spent more time in that house than the owners...
Cleaning out my bedroom in the basement was emotionally taxing.


----------



## Workaholic

Looks good Wise. That ceiling is cool because it is different. Just wait untill they call you in a few months and decide they want to accent the drywall sun with some color.


----------



## nEighter

the more I see it the more I like it


----------



## WisePainter

Workaholic said:


> Looks good Wise. That ceiling is cool because it is different. Just wait untill they call you in a few months and decide they want to accent the drywall sun with some color.


Oh we already beat the life out of that idea, I wasn't able to visualize a color palette that would work.
And that hurt.



nEighter said:


> the more I see it the more I like it


It grows on you after awhile for sure. 
The work and skill that went into solving that headache is what I respect most, I watched him struggle with it for weeks. You can see the lines he tried to follow, all 20 of them with no easy answers.
I couldn't do it.


----------



## IKnowNothing

WisePainter said:


> *After a few samples I tweaked some colors that were approved. White uppers, and island, with dark lowers. I chose to use Wood Classics stain from SW because the client wanted a painted look with 100% grain reveal. Tinted lacquer would have been my first choice, but I wanted to experiment. I had to strip the uppers down to bare wood using Dad's Marine and Varnish stripper because the doors were going to be new on top of existing, and the breakfast bar was all new cabinetry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use 2 coats of SherWood Hi~Solids Pre~cat over 2 heavy coats of brown, and 4 coats of white..*.I didn't wipe any of the coats after application...yeah, I know.
> 
> *At this point it was beginning to show that the GC was inexperienced in balancing different trades...we had issues with certain areas of the cabinets due to "roughing" of the substrates. Can you say "back charge"?
> 
> This was the worst thing thing that could've ever happened, I had no idea what to do, so I just did what I felt was correct.
> Mask and strip the damaged areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture makes me feel queasy to this day...*
> 
> 
> 
> *I reapplied stain, and re~shot the lacquer. It is still wet in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY NOT???
Why you decided not to wipe the stains off?
What was the reasoning?


----------



## CApainter

If I remember correctly, WisePainter actually got out of painting some time ago and became some what of a cult figure in Portland Oregon.


----------



## jennifertemple

For a nightmare job it worked out like a dream. Well Done! Save us all from rotten GCs!


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> If I remember correctly, WisePainter actually got out of painting some time ago and became some what of a cult figure in Portland Oregon.


These days, EVERYONE is a cult figure in Portland. Troy even has his own temple.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

RH said:


> These days, EVERYONE is a cult figure in Portland. Troy even has his own temple.


I am a bit surprised I never ran into Wisey. I thought for sure he'd take me up on my offer when he got all his stuff stolen and I said he could have one of my older Titan sprayers. Never heard from him though. Hope he's doing well.


----------

